# Olight SR Mini Intimidator review (2800 lm, 3xXM-L2, 3x18650/6xCR123A)



## viperxp (May 24, 2014)

Greetings All,
Since I first time saw the Olight catalog for 2014 the flashlight that caught my attention the most was the SR mini. And now, thanks to Olight company I have it, and would like to share my thoughts and measurements in this review.







What's so interesting in this flashlight?
It's the smallest flashlight from the senior SR line of Olight flashlights. Despite being very compact (shorter than many EDC flashlights including Thrunite TN12 2014) the flashlight manages to be extremely powerful - in turbo mode (more about it later) it manages to pull out an impressive amount of 2800 lumens. The flashlight is equipped with TIR optics and emits extremely floody light pattern - maybe the floodiest I saw .

*
Tech. Specs*







127 mm and 2800 lumens - very impressive. 
About the 2800 lumens and the turbo. 2800 lumens are achieved only in turbo mode, that is activated only when you hold the operating button down. When you release it it returns to last mode it was in before going to turbo. The flashlight emits a lot of heat, and in turbo mode you can burn a paper, plastic bag or a match only with the power of light. The difference in brightness between 1200 lumens is definitely visible but 2800 lumens doesn't seem to be twice as bright to the eye.


*Packaging*

















By examining the package you can understand almost everything about the light. But there is a little surprise inside - invisible from outside.













There is a small black box with goodies inside the box. The box contains a holster, armband, spare o-rings, more aggressive strike bezel with screws and tool for replacing it, warranty card manual and commercials of other Olight flashlights.


























The contents of the bag. The second - more aggressive bezel is of much higher quality than the standard one. The standard has some rough surfaces.
The holster is very nice, lacks an option to open from the side that is close to the belt.



















Here is it, the hero. The flashlight sits very nice in hand, has a very good feel. The button will not be accidentally pressed I think. The button feel can be compared to the brake pedal in an automobile - at first it is smooth, and then it becomes tighter and actually controls the flashlight.
Short click turns flashlight on and off (there is mode memory). When you hold the button the flashlight goes to turbo mode, regardless of last mode. Double short click changes modes, tripple click turns strobe mode on (even from off).
There is "momentary on" option - you can press the button - the flashlight turns on in turbo, when you leave the button the flashlight turns off.
The button lits green when the flashlight is off. There is no warning when the batteries are low - the flashlight just suddenly shuts down.


















TIR optics, no reflectors inside. All batteries going in with the positive end. There is no possibility to use flat-head cells, it is also noted at Olight website.
From what I see the flashlight is made from a single piece from aluminum. The flashlight come with cartridges for installing CR123A batteries. The cartridge is also Olight branded.










The tail-cap is very sophisticated, I did not try to much to figure out why it is the way it is. The tail-cap has two holes for connecting the lanyard.
















The flashlight in comparison with other flashlights. When compared you start to understand why it has "mini" in it's name. The flashlight is even shorter than the Thrunite TN12 2014. The other flashlights that I compared the flashlight to were Olight SR96, SupBEAM K50 V2, JETBeam SRA40.









Right next to it's bigger brother (or father maybe?). Can you see the resemblance? 









The aggerssive besel. Looks nice and different. Meanwhile I will not use it, I prefer the flashlight to be more compact.






















I took some pictures while changing the bezel. You can see the "star" beneath the optics, and the lack of reflectors (TIR optics, remember?).








This picture expresses the flashlight light nature the best. No hotspot, really really nice.
















Control shot and light in different modes. The flashlight can easily replace cars lights, I think it is a dream bike flashlight - it lights just all around you, you don't have to know where to look - all is filled in light around the spot where you point the flashlight.


















No PWM, no noise at any level.

Some numbers (lux in meter from the flashlight, hotspot)


Flashlight/ModeLowMidHighTurboSupBeam K50 V2525350090000110000NiteFighter F40C (1200 lm)17040001040020800Olight SR963200 (450 lm)9800 (1500 lm)33000 (4800 lm)Olight M22 Warrior (950 lm)430-750019500Jetbeam SRA 40 (960 lm)660-780031500Olight SR mini21004320800013500

The results are very much expected. The beam is wide and not very focused, so it will not beat any record here.


*Conclusion*

I liked the flashlight very much. It is interesting, unique in many ways. If implementation of the turbo mode and lack of moonlight mode are not a big minus for you, and you need a really compact floody flashlight that can light all around you - than the SR mini can be the flashlight for you.


--------------------------------------------------------
Thanks for reading. English is not my native tongue - so sorry for the typos. If you want me to check something specific or test something - please tell me before sunday evening - I am going to a work trip and will not be able to assist.


----------



## kj2 (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the review


----------



## viperxp (May 24, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Thanks for the review



you are welcome


----------



## jmpaul320 (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for the review. Interesting about the push to hold turbo.... Have to decide if that might be an issue for me.


----------



## newbie66 (May 25, 2014)

Nice review. Am surveying these super high lumen lights to purchase in the future.


----------



## goomashoom (May 28, 2014)

Thank you for the review. I am in the market for a 3x18650 flashlight in the $100-$150 range. I'm not sure how I like the requirement to hold down the button for Turbo. I think I prefer the method of my Nitecore EA4 which stays in Turbo for 3 minutes after one button press before stepping down to HIGH mode.


----------



## tonkem (May 30, 2014)

Olight just launched the SR52 also 3 x 18650, no hold down turbo, but is more of a throw light. 



goomashoom said:


> Thank you for the review. I am in the market for a 3x18650 flashlight in the $100-$150 range. I'm not sure how I like the requirement to hold down the button for Turbo. I think I prefer the method of my Nitecore EA4 which stays in Turbo for 3 minutes after one button press before stepping down to HIGH mode.


----------



## jupello (Jun 8, 2014)

How big is the space for batteries, would protected 18650's sized something like 18.5mm x 70mm fit in?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 8, 2014)

jupello said:


> How big is the space for batteries, would protected 18650's sized something like 18.5mm x 70mm fit in?


Olight their own 18650 batteries are 69.5mm and those fit nicely, so that extra .5mm should be fine.


----------



## jupello (Jun 19, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Olight their own 18650 batteries are 69.5mm and those fit nicely, so that extra .5mm should be fine.



Yep, protected batteries did fit in without any problem.

I do like the momentary turbo on it. It's like choosing runtime with the 3 basic modes (visually there's not that much difference between the modes, except when going from hi to low), and when you want to check something at the distance - just aim and push the turbo button. It would be annoying to cycle modes to turbo and back when you want a bright light just for a short time. Sure, there could be both lock on turbo mode and quick access turbo, but I do not see much use for such a high setting to be used constantly (since it would have to be ramped down after a while anyways). And as said in the review, the light generates so much heat on turbo, that it will burn paper and other stuff in front of it, so lock on turbo could be safety issue too if left on unattended.
There is slight (0.5sec or less) delay when using the momentary turbo. It is noticeable, but haven't annoyed me yet.


----------



## bladesmith3 (Oct 5, 2014)

you say the light gets hot on turbo. how hot is it on high? how long can it run on high before it is hot?


----------



## chumanji9 (Oct 7, 2014)

Has anyone mounted this light to a bike?


----------



## TommyBBQ (Nov 27, 2014)

Great review. The owner of Going Gear (Marshall) did a great video of this flashlight saying of all the hundreds of flashlights he sells, this one is his favorite.


----------

